

Show HN: Shopstarter to help creators transition from Kickstarter to ecommerce - akennberg
https://www.shopstarter.org/2013/02/hello-shopstarter

======
brackin
This is absolutely interesting but I'm not sure if post-Kickstarter you'd
regain a target goal or some of other same functionality. Rather you may want
to be able to pre-order with a different model. Like Pebble took with their
website.

~~~
akennberg
Interesting thought. We let the shop owner decide the model.

------
fraserharris
You should add a big button to this blog post "Check out a Shopstarter demo"

~~~
akennberg
Great suggestion. A lot of people followed this and played with the demo!

------
orangethirty
Brilliant business model. Just brilliant. May I suggest not forcing people to
use facebook login? Maybe use something not locked in like FB?

~~~
akennberg
Definitely! We support this via email. Facebook was a natural choice since
Kickstarter uses it for campaign owners.

------
zabeth24
Fantastic business idea. Can't wait to see where this goes.

~~~
akennberg
Thanks!

------
Ralz
Awesome great idea!

------
ChrisNorstrom
Damn, I wish I would have known I would have donated the domain
"AfterStarter.com" to you. I ditched it a few months ago and someone else
nabbed it.

I was going to use it to make a site that lists all the links to stores where
you can buy Kickstarter products after they're done with Kickstarter. Got busy
with other things and it never went anywhere.

~~~
akennberg
Cool, thanks for thinking of us. It's crazy how much of a time sync domain
names have become!

